# Expat Documentary



## Ricochet (Mar 25, 2009)

New TV Series

Does the country of your parents’ or grandparents’ birth fascinate you? Would you consider moving there for a better standard of living?


Ricochet, the makers of Channel 4's 'No Going Back' and ‘Danger Women’ are producing a new TV series that follows the growing trend of “Brain Gain” and “Reverse Migration”.


Thousands of British born people are capitalizing on their UK education, skills and experience, and leaving the UK in favour of potentially better work or business opportunities where their families originally came from – in destinations like Asia, Africa, China, Hong Kong and the Caribbean. 


They are also attracted by the lifestyle there and are keen to explore their cultural roots.


In Bangalore alone, the southern Indian IT city, it is estimated that more than 40,000 Indian IT professionals have arrived back from the UK and US to take up work. 


Ricochet are looking for four 2nd or 3rd generation British families, who will be given the opportunity to 'road test' a new life in the country of their parents or grandparents birth for several months, to explore their cultural heritage and to see whether they could live there permanently. During their stay, they will apply for jobs, put their children in school and rent a property. They might like it so much, they decide they want to stay. 


If you and your family are thinking about making such a move, or have always wanted to find out what life would be like where your parents or grandparents come from, call RICOCHET on 01273 224 816 or email [email protected].


----------

